# vzbv gewinnt Klage gegen NewTex GmbH



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2005)

Grüß Gott!

In einer Pressemitteilung teilt die Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband heute mit:


> *Urteil zum Schutz vor teuren SMS-Flirts
> vzbv gewinnt Klage gegen NewTex GmbH - LG Hannover: Entgelt muss in jeder SMS angegeben werden*
> 
> 13.07.2005 - Ein Anbieter von Premium-SMS-Diensten muss in jeder einzelnen SMS die Kosten gut sichtbar aufführen. So lautet die zentrale Aussage eines Urteils des Landgerichts Hannover. Das Gericht gab damit einer Klage des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes (vzbv) gegen den Anbieter NewTex GmbH statt. Auslöser war ein SMS-Flirt einer 12-jährigen Verbraucherin, die für ihren dreitägigen Chat 102,60 Euro zahlen sollte. Das hohe Entgelt von 1,99 Euro pro SMS war nur in einer ersten Kontakt-SMS genannt worden. [...]
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

Na so ein Blödsinn: Die SMS schreibt doch das Mädel an die PSMS-Nummer. Wo soll denn da der Preis rein. Das die Richter sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen, sieht man ja nun doch deutlich. Die empfangene SMS kostet keinen Cent. Aua.

LG Olli


----------



## Telekomunikacja (13 Juli 2005)

*empfangene SMS*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die empfangene SMS kostet keinen Cent.


Stimmt. Was aber bedeutet "Flirt" Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## News (13 Juli 2005)

vzbv schrieb:
			
		

> Seine damals 12-jährige Tochter erhielt unter einer von der NewTex GmbH genutzten Kurzwahl-Nummer unaufgefordert eine SMS mit dem Inhalt: "Warum meldest du dich nicht mehr - hast du mich etwa vergessen?".


Allein das ist ja schon unzulässig, nämlich: SMS-Spam. Noch dazu mit betrügerischem Inhalt.


----------



## News (13 Juli 2005)

Und hier noch ein anderer Fall, den man ebenfalls auf den Prüfstand stellen könnte: Hier geht es um die ehemals per Dialer abgerechnete Chatseite, die vor kurzem für eine ungewöhnlich hohe Summe den Besitzer gewechselt hatte.
Die jetzigen Betreiber sind der österreichische Mercedeshändler W. und "Jagin".
Man soll eine SMS absenden, um Kontakt zu einem der vorgestellten Mädels oder Jungs aufzunehmen.
Preisfrage:
Genügt es, wenn der Preis allein in den AGBs genannt wird und die Formulierung


> Mit dem Absenden der Nachricht akzeptieren Sie unsere AGB.


einen Link auf jene AGB enthält?
Zweite Preisfrage: Darf man vermuten, dass die Kosten absichtlich nicht direkt auf der Seite genannt werden in der Erwartung, dass vor allem junge Leute nicht die AGB aufrufen?
Antwort:  :stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2005)

*nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag:


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Richter sich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigen, sieht man ja nun doch deutlich.


Dann kannst Du uns aber sicherlich erklären, weshalb auf der benannten site zwar folgendes steht


> Bitte prüfen Sie vor dem Versenden unbedingt die Richtigkeit Ihrer Handynummer. Die von dieser Website gesendeten SMS sind für Sie kostenlos. Für empfangene SMS entstehen Ihnen keine Kosten. Nur von Ihrem Handy gesandte Antwort-SMS an die Nummer 89089 verursachen Kosten in Höhe von max. 1,99 € pro SMS (vodafone- Anteil 0,12 €) für den Chiffre SMS-Dienst. Weitere Kosten oder Gebühren entstehen nicht.


davon jedoch auf den ersten Blick nur


> Bitte prüfen Sie vor dem Versenden unbedingt die Richtigkeit Ihrer Handynummer.


erkennbar ist.

Scrollbalken gibt es übrigens dort (im Gegensatz zu dem Frame, der 


> Einfach auf die Wunschfrau klicken und mehr erfahren!


verheißt) keinen... Man muss schon ein wenig mit der Maus rumfummeln. Oder man geht (bei 12-Jährigen doch eher unrealistisch, oder?) auf "Impressum/ AGB"...

Dafür heißt's dann, wenn man sich seinen "Beau" oder seine "Beauty" (fiktive Nicks) ausgesucht hat, umso eindringlicher:


> Sende ihr jetzt eine GRATIS-SMS!








Noch a bisserl was zum "Beschäftigen":
*„Anrufe von DTMS 0190826796 / 975“ (computerbetrug.de)*
*„89089 Hi mein schatz“ (antispam.de)*
*„+490190839612” (antispam.de)*
*„Warnung: Neue Abzockwelle mit verpassten Handyanrufen (Update 6)“*
*Trendbericht: Kinder und Jugendliche im Umgang mit mobilen Diensten (Universität Karlsruhe)* (PDF)
und


> *Sweep-Day: Internet-Fahndung nach Mobilfunkangeboten für Kids*
> 
> Verbraucherorganisationen und Verbraucherschutzbehörden in ganz Europa und in Australien werden am Mittwoch an einem gemeinsamen Aktionstag gegen den Missbrauch mit Mobilfunkangeboten vorgehen. Wichtigste Zielgruppe unzähliger Mobilfunkdienstleistungen sind Kinder und Jugendliche. [...]
> 
> ...



_Postings abgetrennt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10915
modaction _


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Juli 2005)

[b schrieb:
			
		

> vzbv.de[/b] ]Urteil Landgericht Hannover
> Aktenzeichen 14 O 158/04


Siehe auch *http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110628#110628*.


----------

